# Random pics of Ratatouille



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to jump! No, really I am!










OK, you can take the picture now, this is my good side.










Whaddya mean it tickles? I'm nuzzling, dammit!

These pictures are quite plain, really, but they are so precious to me because I didn't think I'd see the day that we'd be able to trust "Ratty" to play outside her cage, again. We had some trust/unpredictable behaviour/biting issues for a while, but it seems we have worked past those, now. Ratty and Lil Buddy love to come out on our big couch and climb all over their cushions and human climbing frame.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

they are adorable pictures!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww so cute


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

beautiful pictures. i love the captions you gave them. very funny. i especailly like the "i'm gonna jump...really..."


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## rasin (Apr 28, 2007)

you are right that is her good side... such a cutie!


----------



## Rachel-Phantom (Apr 18, 2007)

Haha, love the captions, they are so beautiful.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, she's a beauty.


----------

